# would you rent a car seat from a car rental place?



## LittleBlessings (May 26, 2008)

Our family is considering doing some traveling you we do not want to be lugging around our car seats. I recently saw that they can be rented from car rental places. Have you rented one before


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

No, I wouldn't. You're not guranteed a seat that will fit your child, you don't know where the seat has been, how it has been treated, or how it has been "sanitized" etc. You're better off spending your money buying a car seat that's easier to travel with, and sometimes that is actually cheaper than renting!


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

Nope, for the same reasons as the PP. We bought a Cosco Scenera that is much easier to lug when travelling and costs about the same as 3-4 days rental fee. Plus I know where it has been, how it has been cleaned, how to install it, and that it fits my child. When DD is older (FF) I'm considering a Ride Safer Travel Vest, though I don't think they're available/legal in Canada..

I've heard an awful lot of horror stories of rental seats - especially them only having seats that are wildly inappropriate for your child (ie only forward-facing seats for your infant, or only infant seats for your 3 year old)...


----------



## brennan (Feb 1, 2009)

We have this
http://www.babyproofingplus.com/item3715.htm
I know its expensive, but it has been SO worth it! We travel a ton and see lots of people lugging car seats and we always get the envious glares and "where did you get that!"


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Nope. Absolutely wouldn't for the same reasons as the PPs. Depending on how old your kids are, I would do a Scenera, a safe rider vest, or a bucket without the base. You know the expression "drive it like a rental?" I assume people treat the rental company's carseats the same way.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

The two experiences I've had with renting them (one I rented, one a family member rented for her son) are awful. The first one was really old and had to have been expired and was so old it was made differently, with the part that has a bar that comes over the top in front of the baby. And it was filthy. The second one wasn't so old but the straps were all twisted and we spent ages in a parking lot taking the thing practically apart to make it even reasonably safe.


----------



## Ninetales (Jan 25, 2009)

I would never use a seat I didn't know the history of, or didn't belong to someone I'd trust with my child's life. You never know what happened to it, soaked straps to crashes.


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

No, I wouldnt trust several non-carseat educated strangers with my child's life. Nor would I risk getting an expired/i'll fitting/damaged/missing parts/in-properly cared for/etc seat.
Plus they often spray the straps with bleach to sanitize...

And who knows what the previous renter did to the seat? No way of knowing.

We use a wheely cart I got from walmart for $10, and it works wonderfully.


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

walmart has the cosco scenera on rollback for $39 vs renting at $10/day. we ordered 2 & i was able to pick up both boxes to bring them in the house. so light!!!! and now i don't have to stress about the things that might be wrong with a rental seat...


----------



## OGirlieMama (Aug 6, 2006)

No, for all the reasons stated above. I shudder thinking about the one time I got suckered into renting a carseat, in the Caribbean. It was expired, had the padded shield, and moldy straps. Never again.


----------



## Panonim (Nov 21, 2007)

Eeeek, no, I absolutely wouldn't rent a car seat, for all reasons posted above! Just not worth the risk!


----------



## Eclipsepearl (May 20, 2007)

When I arrived in NYC, all they had was a dirty, old infant seat that no way could my son fit.

As a stupid FTM, I rode with him on our laps _in the car_. I'm lucky nothing happened. I am NOT going to say "Well I didn't have a car seat for my child and he's okay!" True but you may not be. I'm angry at myself for the risk I took with him back then.

Another factor-the cost! If you rent more than 4-5 days, you've basically paid for a new seat _anyway_. Some parents have simply brought a Cosco Scenera and left it, since that was more cost-effective than renting the seat (you could donate it to charity).

I would rather rent from a baby equpment rental company than from a car rental place (lesser of two evils). With the company, you can ask about the seat and they might be a bit more aware of child safety than a rental car company. Still not a great idea but just throwing this in as a less-desirable option. There is also the issue of having the seat when you arrive, if you need it right away at the airport.

If we STILL haven't talked you out of this, call not the national number but the local agency from whom you'd be renting. Ask them about their seats, the age of them, how they're cleaned and whether they come with the manuals. You also might ask about how available they are. The fine print excuses them from guaranteeing a seat from you (in other words, you have no recourse if a seat isn't there).


----------



## hopefulfaith (Mar 28, 2005)

We flew into Florida recently, and had to use a rental car for our vacation. We flew Delta, and carseats flew for free -- they were checked baggage, but we didn't have to pay the $25/bag fee for them. I had a HBB for my son and a Nautilus for my dd. The airport guy wrapped tape all around the HBB so it didn't disassemble during handling (the seat separates really easily), and checked both seats. They arrived just fine at the other end, fwiw. I would do this again, rather than trust a rental agency's seats. Other than the hassle of having an extraordinary amount of stuff to cart through the airport, it was no big deal.


----------



## 1stTimeMama4-4-10 (Feb 4, 2010)

I just returned from a trip where we considered renting a carseat. I opted not to because of the price + not knowing where the carseat had been + not knowing for sure the car rental company would have the right kind of seat. Instead, I bought a Cosco Scenera and we lugged it around with us. It was a bit of a pain to cart around because we only fly with carry-on - so we had a LOT of stuff, but it really wasn't that bad and knowing that the seat was safe made any inconvenience well worth it. The carseat was also super light even though it was slightly bulky. The seat cost $39 and it would have cost me $48 to rent one. Now we have a backup carseat that we can travel with - really can't go wrong with that.


----------



## bmhpke96 (Sep 30, 2004)

If you do rent go with a baby gear rental company. I own one myself and all of my seats are very safe. Car rentals companies often won't know the make/model of their seats and may not even guarantee they will have one available when you arrive. Most baby gear companies like mine have infant, convertible and boosters available.


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmhpke96*
> 
> If you do rent go with a baby gear rental company. I own one myself and all of my seats are very safe. Car rentals companies often won't know the make/model of their seats and may not even guarantee they will have one available when you arrive. Most baby gear companies like mine have infant, convertible and boosters available.


I know I asked you this in the other thread - how do you clean the seats when they are returned to you? If someone puked on them or spilled something...


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hopefulfaith*
> 
> We flew into Florida recently, and had to use a rental car for our vacation. We flew Delta, and carseats flew for free -- they were checked baggage, but we didn't have to pay the $25/bag fee for them. I had a HBB for my son and a Nautilus for my dd. The airport guy wrapped tape all around the HBB so it didn't disassemble during handling (the seat separates really easily), and checked both seats. They arrived just fine at the other end, fwiw. I would do this again, rather than trust a rental agency's seats. Other than the hassle of having an extraordinary amount of stuff to cart through the airport, it was no big deal.


I would NOT ever check a seat as baggage. Do you know how its handled? They throw everything around, drop it down chutes, pile who knows what on top of it, drop it on the tarmac... I have had many suitcases runined, no way would I risk a carseat to that. Espeically sense the damage may be compleatly invisible until the seat fails in a crash.

If you fly with carseats, install them on the plane for your kids, thats safer for the kids, and for the carseat. For boosters, put it in a bag and gate check them being sure to write 'fragile' all over the place.


----------



## Eclipsepearl (May 20, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hopefulfaith*
> 
> We flew into Florida recently, and had to use a rental car for our vacation. We flew Delta, and carseats flew for free -- they were checked baggage, but we didn't have to pay the $25/bag fee for them. I had a HBB for my son and a Nautilus for my dd. The airport guy wrapped tape all around the HBB so it didn't disassemble during handling (the seat separates really easily), and checked both seats. They arrived just fine at the other end, fwiw. I would do this again, rather than trust a rental agency's seats. Other than the hassle of having an extraordinary amount of stuff to cart through the airport, it was no big deal.


ITA with the above. It's not a good idea to check car seats as baggage. They can get damaged and/or get rerouted. If you need your seats right away when you arrive, you're screwed. I once got off the plane to only one of my four checked bags but our car seat was with us and my baby was safe for the 2 hour drive home. Our bags didn't arrive until 3 days later and we had made many car trips in that time.

The damage also might not be visable so your seats may have been damaged and wont protect your children in an accident. The only way you'd find this out is to be in an accident so let's hope ignorance is bliss and you never know for sure!

With a HBB, a much better way to transport it is to separate it and pack the back. If it gets lost or damaged, it's less of a big deal since you have the bottom portion with you. LBB can't be used on the airplane but can be taken as carry-on's and stowed overhead, as well as gate-checked. If you're saving money by not buying a seat for a baby, and can't use your seat in an empty place, have the car seat gate-checked and ask that it be hand-carried down. Gate-checking is more sure because it's loaded directly, so less chance of it being lost but some airports still toss them to the tarmac or use chutes.

Getting car seats through airports is not a big deal if you're organized. Being organized is key. The minor inconvenience of taking the seat is well outweighed by the security of knowing that this important safety item is safely transported, as well as being much more comfortable for you and your child on board.


----------



## bmhpke96 (Sep 30, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leighi123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 I clean the car seats per the manufacturer's instructions. I have never had someone puke in a seat but I did have one returned to me that smelled like cat pee. After attempting to clean it to no avail I simply had to throw it away. I also have a liability waiver that I make people sign that states they there is no eating/drinking allowed in the seat. It's just easier to do that than clean up a bunch of crumbs.

As for checking car seats, even if you gate check the seat, it's still under the plane with all the other luggage, it's just near the door. Usually they have it so the luggage can't fall on it but it can totally happen depending on how it is packed in there.


----------

